# FMDC (Federal Medical and Dental College) Entrance Exam 2012



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

What's the syllabus?


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

chinablue said:


> What's the syllabus?


all fsc books


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

abby said:


> all fsc books


The complete fsc syllabus or UHS only ? And what about Alevels?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Test will be taken by NTS and its Fsc based. 100 questions, 30 of chem phy and bio and 10 of English.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Why does every freaking test have to be from fsc books ? uggghh


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

NTS test was never good for me. Look what happen in FMDC test.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

@Malkera, don't let your morale down. You will do good this time InshaAllah. Be confident.


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

Aoa...list of the candidates is up, I suppose..


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

mbbs said:


> Aoa...list of the candidates is up, I suppose..


What list? Could you please post the link?


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sorry..
it's the problem cases candidate list, that's up.. Here: :::National Testing Service:::

Whatsoever, do check your name, whether it's there or not... 

I repeat, it's the Problem Cases Candidate List


----------



## nader (Oct 5, 2012)

whats the "Problem Cases Candidate" list??


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Guys who are appearing in FMDC test should look the NTS paper 2009 which i have posted in this thread

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...l-college-entrance-exam-2012-a.html#post41728


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Here you would have an idea of NTS paper .This is complete NTS paper 2009#yes\


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

^what was this?
I can't see any image :S


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

mbbs said:


> ^what was this?
> I can't see any image :S


Well i think these are clear pictures and any registered user can see them buddy.#yes There might be some problem with your internet


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope this paper will help you guys,#yes


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

even i cant see some of the papers but please try to do something, attach it as a pdf file


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

chinablue said:


> Why does every freaking test have to be from fsc books ? uggghh


DITTO -.-


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

jamal said:


> Here you would have an idea of NTS paper .This is complete NTS paper 2009#yes\


Jamal,

Thank you for taking so much time to post these images. Unfortunately the link that you are using to post these is one that is only view-able by yourself. These images or documents are being hosted on a Google Docs account and not all users have access to that. You can use an image hosting service like Imgur to host pictures or documents, and alternatively you can also attach files to your posts on the forum.

Also please include multiple images in one post rather than creating a separate post for each individual image or document that you want to link. This will make it easier for everyone else to view the material.

Thank you!


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

or perhaps you could make an rar archive of the entire paper and upload it to some file host and give us the link so all of us can download?


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

that list would be for those who have problem???


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is the link you can download in pdf format. I am extremely sorry for inconvenience 

NTS paper 2009 https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...XRlc3RwcmVwYXJhdG9yfGd4Ojk4YWY3OTgwNDkyNzM4OA

Key https://d8d1490e-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/entrytestpreparator/connect-and-wonder/2009%20ANS%20KEY.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7cr4KSNUaqein3OXhgszTNxF00WdDzxNsisXpGYuK8BlAu1G7dhppuTJ6vDxE465BiQT3wDCatb_8QfYcFGBajJCn1lXIzF_9FrQXctjW6aXsYQ_n-VGkgcw3UCSoPvplQpF_zl8PWJGoC90iC8lAf84-eU3oeGHGwJCDJl27lLLobqntG6OXAYsYfXyKmX0Scl4ROsTbiPYWGh0PXH78p2iTqK53YA2XoVYTKMNplHB9HpeGQl_lQIBDVmn-2xMTX3sGuAu&attredirects=0


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright guys, since now we have the past NTS paper, and all of us most likely are going to solve it, I was thinking lets make a new thread by the name of NTS solutions and lets post the questions that we find difficult or need solution to in there and help each other. I'm new creating the thread and posting my first question. Hope it helps us all.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

I heard FMDC aint recognized by WHO !Could anyone please confirm that?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

You Can view your Roll number slips from this link

:::National Testing Service:::


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Alright guys, since now we have the past NTS paper, and all of us most likely are going to solve it, I was thinking lets make a new thread by the name of NTS solutions and lets post the questions that we find difficult or need solution to in there and help each other. I'm new creating the thread and posting my first question. Hope it helps us all.


m too worried for fmdc test....m gonna make my physics strong....what r u people doing???chem n bio is alright....n no time for english


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

fairy queen said:


> m too worried for fmdc test....m gonna make my physics strong....what r u people doing???chem n bio is alright....n no time for english


I know rite. English isn't gonna pose any threat.  Bio, well its our major subject, so I don't really think anyone should be weak in that. I know I'm okay with chemistry just like you and I hate phy to the core of my heart. Also I know I need to work hard on Phy and I'm studying it like crazy. I hope I can get it strong. Good luck to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## zarmeen131 (Oct 16, 2012)

ridaa said:


> DITTO -.-


I would love to know that what should an Alevels student do! I had an excellent result in both my olevels and Alevels but I have been rejected by all universities that I have applied to because all the stuff in the entry test is from Fsc!..I have applied for fmdc and I'm sure that I'll be thrown from there too!...I cannot afford to go to the private universities therefore I am left with only one option!!..I don't know what to do now!..
please tell me..that if I by some miracle get into fmdc..is there any chance that I can pass foreign tests like the plab and usmle??..


----------



## zarmeen131 (Oct 16, 2012)

chinablue said:


> I heard FMDC aint recognized by WHO !Could anyone please confirm that?


If its not recognized by who , what will happen? Can't we give foreign tests without it? ..what happens if a university is not recognized by who?..


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

WAJEEH whats ur aggregate of mcat???


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

fairy queen said:


> WAJEEH whats ur aggregate of mcat???


Mine is around 81%, what about u?


----------



## zarmeen131 (Oct 16, 2012)

chinablue said:


> I heard FMDC aint recognized by WHO !Could anyone please confirm that?


yes its confirmed!..i just confirmed it..i checked there WHO webiste and AVICENNA too...fmdc isnt recognized..which means we cant give foreign lisence examinations!..or even study abroad!


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Mine is around 81%, what about u?


mine is 80.2


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

fairy queen said:


> mine is 80.2


Its nice actually. :thumbsup:
and lets just work hard and try for fmdc. I hope we can get in. I'm just a little worried about chemistry. :?

P.S= good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

ridaa said:


> DITTO -.-


But I don't think NTS would be from FSc books.


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

what is your nts score in fmdc and ur aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -



zarmeen131 said:


> I would love to know that what should an Alevels student do! I had an excellent result in both my olevels and Alevels but I have been rejected by all universities that I have applied to because all the stuff in the entry test is from Fsc!..I have applied for fmdc and I'm sure that I'll be thrown from there too!...I cannot afford to go to the private universities therefore I am left with only one option!!..I don't know what to do now!..
> please tell me..that if I by some miracle get into fmdc..is there any chance that I can pass foreign tests like the plab and usmle??..


zarmeen what is your nts score and ur aggregate?


----------



## Abdul Adil (Jul 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which book i should practice the mcqs from for FMDC's entry test , MCAT books or NTS books ? I know the test is going to be based on FSC books , but i would realy like to know which book would be best to prepare for the numerical s , any other advice for the test would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

FMDC info
FMDC (Federal Medical and Dental College) ~ Entry Test Preparation

- - - Updated - - -

a few questions from past paper 2012 of fmdc
http://etest-prep.blogspot.com/2013/09/fmdc-paper-2012.html


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

So, did you get in?


----------



## Aftab Alam (Sep 8, 2013)

How will we get previous paper from dear?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

NTS 10 NOV roll slips :::National Testing Service:::


----------

